# My animal family



## tortoise_luvergirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Aside from Willow ( my new baby sulcata) I also own.. TWO dogs, a tropical fish tank, four cats. One dog is Sasha, an Ivory lab who is my alert dog for seizures, the other dog is Sheba.. a pit/spaniel/german shepard mix. Sasha is 1 yr old, Sheba is four. My fish.. two angel fish , two albino corys and an algea eater. My cats.. Lily. A classico tabby calico, Angel a dilute calico, Moo a black and white, and Juliet a dilute tortie. Julie is 15 yrs old and as healthy as the day she was born  My angelfish are four yrs old and LARGE.. one is a golden, the other a marbled. I hope Willow also lives a LONG healthy and spoiled life like my other pets. I will do everything in my power to ensure she does. She's the reason I joined here.


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2013)

What, no pics, how dare you . Nice family though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

You are so lucky to have an alert dog. I think it's wonderful how we've come to understand just what dogs are capable of. I saw a program on TV the other day where a dog can even smell when a person has cancer.


----------

